# Has anyone used marijuana-seeds.nl lately?



## MJ Child (Nov 4, 2009)

I am curious if anyone has recently used marijuana-seeds.nl lately?  If so, are the beans decent quality.  Thanks in advance for any and all info.


----------



## nosleep (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey MJ Child, I ordered from marijuan-seeds.nl, they sent e-mail on 10/29/09 that they were shipped, and what to look for. I ordered THC Bomb beans and got 10 HUGE seeds, and 5 freebies, little smaller seeds, today, 11/19/09. Got 4 T Bombs germinatin and 2 freebies. Look like decent seeds, had good stealth. Southern USA here. So far, I'm happy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes  Ive  used  them  and  had  great  results...But  check ouyt  Nirvanas  link  in  the  Banner...Help  the  site:aok:

take  care  and  be safe :48:


----------



## evz355 (Nov 21, 2009)

i used them got my seeds delivered in about 10 days got 5 free which was good and so far i have had 7 out of 8 sprout and they have very good prices and a good selection i will be ordering from them again for my next grow


----------



## MJ Child (Nov 21, 2009)

Nosleep and evz355 hope you get good results from the beans 

4u2  I used to see a banner at the top but now it is not there, just an ad for you to advertise


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 22, 2009)

Check out the AK47 pheno's that Homegrown47 grew out, I think it's called "my ak47 harvest" in general indoor gardening.  I was very impressed with these plants, and he said that he bought them from this distributer.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 22, 2009)

that ak makes me wish I still grew sativas..


----------



## Vegs (Dec 27, 2009)

Just don't buy the Lowryder 2 seeds. Well not unless you want to punish yourself...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

yup just bought thesefrom there you can see it growing out in my grow closet babies post..

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white_lightning.html


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 27, 2009)

just finnished up some blue mystic and some mazar i got from them a while back...no hermies and all seeds sprouted.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 28, 2009)

Man i have tryed to order from here like 3 times with three different cards. Two pre-payed visa cards and my own debit visa card and all three times the order didnt go threw. Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

your bank may be blocking it as a weird charge I had to call and have the hold removed on my visa debit.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 28, 2009)

I forgot to say that i tryed all three cards today all within 4 hours. When i try with my visa debit it didnt say declined, but said something about the server or some sort.


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 29, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> Just don't buy the Lowryder 2 seeds. Well not unless you want to punish yourself...



This is where I got my first pack of lr2's, all nine that popped were auto, and five out of nine females. Have some people had bad experiences?


----------



## zipflip (Dec 29, 2009)

> Man i have tryed to order from here like 3 times with three different cards. Two pre-payed visa cards and my own debit visa card and all three times the order didnt go threw. Does anyone know what is going on?
> __________________


i know when i get them prepaid visa cards also i'm unable to make transactions with certain countries as well.
 it happens to me alot even on ebay when havin a prepaid card linked to my paypal. i believe it was soem cheap china crap i ordered from watever country it is tahts abbreviated "AU" :confused2:
  its jsut the way visa is now i've noticed.  not sure on the mastercard gift cards tho.
  i used my the lady's credit card to get my beans from attitude tho
  im kinda curious if anyone has ever ordered from attitude with the prepaid wal mart visa debit cards.


----------



## HomeTNGrown (May 13, 2011)

_*They are a good seed co IMO got some great stuff there, called ICE some good smoke*_


----------

